# Disposal of a Bible



## ClayPot (Aug 28, 2010)

Is there a proper way to dispose of a Bible? We have a Bible that's probably getting close to the end of it's life, and I'm not sure what to do with it.

It seems wrong to throw it away since it is the Word of God, but on the other hand, it's a combination of paper, ink, and a little cardboard, so it seems idolatrous (in the sense of worshipping a book) to worry about throwing it away. On the other hand again, it seems that you would dispose of something you greatly value in way that shows that you value this thing.

Obviously, I'm a little confused. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 28, 2010)

1) Look at having it re-bound so you can continue using it

2) Give it to someone in need.

3) After due diligence there, ask one of the Bible distribution organizations, e.g. The Gideons- they have standard procedures for re-binding or repairing for re-circulation of the many Bibles they place.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 28, 2010)

jpfrench81 said:


> Is there a proper way to dispose of a Bible? We have a Bible that's probably getting close to the end of it's life, and I'm not sure what to do with it.
> 
> It seems wrong to throw it away since *it* is the Word of God, but on the other hand, it's a combination of paper, ink, and a little cardboard, so it seems idolatrous (in the sense of worshipping a book) to worry about throwing it away. On the other hand again, it seems that you would dispose of something you greatly value in way that shows that you value this thing.
> 
> Obviously, I'm a little confused. What are your thoughts?



"IT", i.e. your worn out English translation, is not the Word of God. The Word of God is eternal and cannot be destroyed. Less than 6,000 Greek MSS survive today and any number of them could (alas) perish tomorrow. But the Word of God endures forever. Your modern and relatively faithful translation of the Word of God served you well but it must go the way of all the earth eventually.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 28, 2010)

If it's really worn out and essentially served its purpose, I would just throw it away.


----------



## LeeJUk (Aug 28, 2010)

Throw it away in my opinion.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 28, 2010)

Wrap it up, place it in a box and store it in your attic for your survivors to discover.

AMR


----------



## JennyG (Aug 28, 2010)

If you throw it away, at least wrap it up well first so nobody sees it in the rubbish and is either a) worried or scandalised, or b) encouraged to treat Bibles with disrespect.
At the local school here the whole first year were given little Gideon New Testaments. Later my 12-yr-old (at the time) son saw some kids using one as a football. He knew that it was only "paper, ink and a little cardboard" , but even so he was quite seriously upset.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 28, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Wrap it up, place it in a box and store it in your attic for your survivors to discover.
> 
> AMR


 
That's a cool idea.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 28, 2010)

There is a ministry that distributes old Bibles internationally Christian Resources International. This is the writeup from Tim Challies:



> And finally, this looks like a great program. If you’re anything like me, you’ve probably got quite a few Bibles lying around your home—Bibles that have been replaced at one time or another and are now just gathering dust. You don’t want to throw them out, but also don’t quite know what to do with them. Well here is one way of putting them to good use. You can bare your bookshelf and send the books to pastors in other parts of the world. Christian Resources International has a program in place that will help you do just that. “Just enter your name, address, and denomination in the form below, and then we’ll send you—free—all the mailing materials you need to send a Bible to a specific pastor, Christian worker, church member, or seeker overseas. We’ll send you the recipient’s name and address, so you can pray for the recipient by name.” You can go to the post office (if you’re in the U.S., at least) and send that envelope anywhere in the world for only $12. And, because ” the mailing materials bear CRI’s return address, you need not worry that you’ll be personally contacted by anyone overseas.” Take a look at the program and see if it may be a good way of finally clearing out some of those old Bibles.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2010)

Some people will not dispose of old American flags by just throwing them in the trash. If that is the case, that person needs to dispose of his bible and treat it better than the flag. Otherwise, do whatever.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

I got rid of an old KJB a while back someone had given me, but it was in too bad shape to use. I carefully put it among some others papers (as in recycling), and sent it on its way.

My own _personal_ Bible of 42 years is likewise too old to use -- the pages are cracking and discoloring, the ink from penned margin notes / cross-references is deteriorating, etc -- eventually I will have to send it on its way also. But that will be hard; its pages are stained with tears and sweat. I trust the Lord will give me a new copy when I go to Him. So I can put this precious thing in the garbage when it's time.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 29, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Wrap it up, place it in a box and store it in your attic for your survivors to discover.
> 
> AMR


 
If you want it to last, don't put it in an attic. It will likely mold, deteriorate, get chewed on by mice etc. If its meaningful enough to pass on to your children, then just give it to them now or keep it in a safe (ie cool, dry, and safe from rodents) place and pass it onto them when you die.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 29, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Wrap it up, place it in a box and store it in your attic for your survivors to discover.
> ...


I should have said a hermetically sealed box or nice tupperware container. 

AMR


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 29, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Some people will not dispose of old American flags by just throwing them in the trash. If that is the case, that person needs to dispose of his bible and treat it better than the flag. Otherwise, do whatever.


 
the way you're actually supposed to dispose of a US Flag when soiled, torn or otherwise sufficiently damaged so as not to be functional is to burn it. I'm not sure that giving that treatment to the Bible is good or bad - but certainly it should not simply be trashed. If the Bible is still readable, then I would definitely get it to someone who is able to make it serviceable again for someone else's use. If it's so far gone as to be incomplete and unuseable in a reasonable way, then perhaps burning is a reasonable solution.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 29, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Some people will not dispose of old American flags by just throwing them in the trash. If that is the case, that person needs to dispose of his bible and treat it better than the flag. Otherwise, do whatever.
> ...


 
What if it's cheaper to replace than fix?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 29, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Often it will be cheaper to replace than fix. However, if it's possible to fix a Bible and send it somewhere where someone who cannot afford a Bible can receive it, isn't that the better place to go?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 29, 2010)

Have someone play Taps, and then stand at the position of attention and salute the Bible as it is burned in a charcoal grill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 29, 2010)

I also have a problem with just throwing the Word of God out as Rubbish. I have written and undlerlined things in all of my Bibles. I am with Patrick on this one. I have a few just sitting on my shelves that are worn out. They can stay there. I have a couple of Bibles that have been handed down to me from my ancestors. I even have a Lutheran Devotional from Centuries ago that belonged to my Great Grandmother's family. It's German language is so old that a person I know who spoke German couldn't read it. 

Old Bibles aren't worshipped here but they are treasured. I have a heritage given to me from my ancestors and I will add to the collection.


----------

